# intel_hda_snd device is not showing up in /dev

## augury

I've install vanilla-sources-3.9.7 and my sound is not working.  I think I may have had this problem like 6 months ago because I abandoned a kernel like 3.6.7.

First go around the card had some serious errors in dmesg.  These are gone now.

The card shows up first and it is then it is associated with alsa.

/dev/snd shows up.  There is a control0 or something.  /proc/asound has the hw:0.

What I am missing is the pcm and other snd assosiated devices.

I've built this as a module and into the kernel.  I've tryed several kernel options which seemed as if they might help.

I can post output (I'm in a very minimal X and I can't get the carrot into the terminal right now).

----------

## Jaglover

If you have media-sound/alsa-utils installed then there is alsa-info script in your system. You should run it with --pastebin option and post the link, whatever your sound problems are.

----------

## augury

upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.62

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jun 25 00:03:04 UTC 2013

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.2 DISTRIB_ID="Gentoo" NAME=Gentoo ID=gentoo PRETTY_NAME="Gentoo/Linux" HOME_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/" SUPPORT_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/support.xml" BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.gentoo.org/"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      

Product Name:      

Product Version:   

Firmware Version:  

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.9.7

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      i686

Processor:         Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     k3.9.7

Library version:    1.0.27

Utilities version:  1.0.27.1

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - Yes

Jack:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/jackd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 41

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

0a:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) Video Decoder (rev 01)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:2668 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: 1558:0900

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC880

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0880

Subsystem Id: 0x08800000

Revision Id: 0x90500

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

State of AFG node 0x01:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 7

     0x18* 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x14 0x15

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 7

     0x18 0x19 0x1a* 0x1b 0x1c 0x14 0x15

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x23, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c* 0x0b 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100391: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x23, nsteps=0x41, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3] [0xa3 0xa3]

  Connection: 8

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x11 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x12 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x13 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300101: Stereo

  Connection: 4

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000133f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000133f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x11

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000133f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000133f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x13

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400300: Mono Digital

  Control: name="Line Out Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400200: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x00000000: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=10

Node 0x21 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600080: Mono

  Volume-Knob: delta=0, steps=64, direct=0, val=63

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 0

Codec: Generic 163c ID 3155

Address: 1

MFG Function Id: 0x2 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x163c3155

Subsystem Id: 0x163c3055

Revision Id: 0x100700

Modem Function Group: 0x1

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Jun 24 18:20 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Jun 24 18:20 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Jun 24 18:20 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Jun 24 18:20 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 120 Jun 24 18:20 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Jun 24 18:20 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 41'

  Mixer name    : 'Realtek ALC880'

  Components    : 'HDA:10ec0880,08800000,00090500 HDA:163c3155,163c3055,00100700'

  Controls      : 1

  Simple ctrls  : 0

!!Alsactl output

!!--------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

        control.1 {

                iface CARD

                name 'Line Out Phantom Jack'

                value true

                comment {

                        access read

                        type BOOLEAN

                        count 1

                }

        }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

iTCO_wdt

hid_generic

nvidia

pcmcia

joydev

serio_raw

i2c_i801

sr_mod

lpc_ich

cdrom

firewire_ohci

firewire_core

r8169

floppy

yenta_socket

battery

ac

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!--------------

[    0.625546] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.626348] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.635529] TCP: cubic registered

--

[    0.637194] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[    0.637318] ALSA device list:

[    0.637413]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 41

[    0.649601] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

----------

## augury

This is a very common sound card architecture.  I'm sure there is someone out there who has experienced this problem.

----------

## augury

bump

----------

## PaulBredbury

I would try 3.10.1, and also e.g. a Ubuntu LiveCD to see if sound works there.

----------

## figueroa

See: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-985856-highlight-realtek+alc880.html

----------

